# BBNWR SATURDAY



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Spots were biting near high tide, round heads and pompano at low tide., Two heavers out with spot heads but no strikes. Lovely day with,thank God, cool temps. Looked "drummy".


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Great report Adder. I did look "drummy" when I was out there earlier in the week but no takers as well.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Here it is mid September and I have been looking for menhaden at BBNWR with no success...
Surely the menhaden fleet are not THAT effective???‽


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Here it is mid September and I have been looking for menhaden at BBNWR with no success...
> Surely the menhaden fleet are not THAT effective???‽


none all summer, havent seen any in the boat either crazy


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Fished yesterday at BBNWR using peanut bunker as I could not find mullet at my cast net spot. For heaver baits I rubber band two baits on a ten/0 hook which works okay. Got a 27 inch red drum àt dead low tide. Fishbites caught 2 small black drum. Water very drummy.


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Fished yesterday at BBNWR using peanut bunker as I could not find mullet at my cast net spot. For heaver baits I rubber band two baits on a ten/0 hook which works okay. Got a 27 inch red drum àt dead low tide. Fishbites caught 2 small black drum. Water very drummy.


heard some of those red things caught at lip and bb while i was hanging stands at the club omg


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

geo said:


> heard some of those red things caught at lip and bb while i was hanging stands at the club omg


I was at Dam Neck this morning with JR and he was telling me that last Wednesday out there they had a run of 23 - 27 inch reds. He said they were hitting at every cast although I am aware of the fisherman embellishment factor.


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> I was at Dam Neck this morning with JR and he was telling me that last Wednesday out there they had a run of 23 - 27 inch reds. He said they were hitting at every cast although I am aware of the fisherman embellishment factor.


yeah im talking the big ones though


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

geo said:


> yeah im talking the big ones though


Now you're talking  😊, that's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Very drummy today... BLACK DRUM! Released 20, heard nothing else caught except croaker and round heads,but perfect weather.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Not sure what to do Saturday because we are not getting good information on the website. There's a rumor of trout at Lynnhaven, drum àt LIP & BBNWR, and trout at Hampton Flats....
Someone give me a hint!!!


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Not sure what to do Saturday because we are not getting good information on the website. There's a rumor of trout at Lynnhaven, drum àt LIP & BBNWR, and trout at Hampton Flats....
> Someone give me a hint!!!


Tough call, good luck.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, almost perfect condition Saturday, EXCEPT the wind was hard south with a mother of south to North current...could not hold with 10oz wing or 10oz storm sinkers,..had to use Sputnik...nice run of spots midday, making me stay until dark. SOMEONE released a big drum, which drifted down current belly up... I followed it til it flipped over and swam away....I guess some newbie had him out of the water too long.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Well, almost perfect condition Saturday, EXCEPT the wind was hard south with a mother of south to North current...could not hold with 10oz wing or 10oz storm sinkers,..had to use Sputnik...nice run of spots midday, making me stay until dark. SOMEONE released a big drum, which drifted down current belly up... I followed it til it flipped over and swam away....I guess some newbie had him out of the water too long.


Great report, thanks buddy.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

For a change of pace and escape the wind went trout fishing at Lynnhaven Saturday...spent a rainy windy day wading here and there for 2 specks. Lots of ignorant tourists around here still. And ten bucks admission to the Narrows with them irritated the good humor out of me...I am ready for cold weather! Chase them off the waters!


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

BLACK ADDER said:


> For a change of pace and escape the wind went trout fishing at Lynnhaven Saturday...spent a rainy windy day wading here and there for 2 specks. Lots of ignorant tourists around here still. And ten bucks admission to the Narrows with them irritated the good humor out of me...I am ready for cold weather! Chase them off the waters!


When you refer to "The Narrows" are you talking about Lynnhaven Inlet (under the bridge) or, "The Narrows Beach" at First Landing State Park?


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

The second...it is a National park


----------

